# Bios settings for amd 4000+ athlon 64



## Joker4fun (Dec 17, 2008)

I have had this PC for about a year and was looking into overclocking it a little and noticed some things in my bios ( mainboard is Biostar geforce 6100-m9) that have me stumped .Restarting for more detailed info

Bios are phoenix CRU51-M9 the things in question are the spread spectrum settings for CPU,PCI-E,SATA, and HT the choices for settings are center and down or disabled , the goal is to get the max performance out of my pc


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

moved you to o/clocking


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/836/4/biostar_geforce_6100_m9_tforce_motherboard/index.html


----------

